
Elon Musk Faces Cash Squeeze at Tesla, SolarCity - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-faces-cash-squeeze-at-tesla-solarcity-1472687133?mod=e2fb
======
kevinstubbs
Wow so if the merger can't happen before December 31st when Solar City needs
to pay back a $250 million debt with its $150 million in cash, it's going to
get burned on cash injection terms isn't it?

